# Our Togg is in the Waiting room



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

We got this girl this past summer so this is our first kidding with her..this will be her 3rd time having babies. She is due 2/28..her udder is full and feels pretty tight. It is bigger than when we got her in the summer and she was milking.
Maybe she will go early ♥


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , good luck with her kidding , prayers for a speedy and safe delivery  Has she gone early before ? Maybe she will go early this 
time , lol


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not sure about her previous kiddings as far as timing and ease of births..the first time she had trips and has had one set of twins and a single (I think)...I hope she has multiples!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck! She has a cute little udder! (Though its not really small lol!)

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She has a nice udder!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

she does


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

ONLY HERE, would somebody not include a frontal picture! :laugh:

Bob


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Bob!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Arkie said:


> ONLY HERE, would somebody not include a frontal picture! :laugh:
> 
> Bob


 I am laughing so hard right now!! It didn't even occur to me to add a picture of her face...here she is all the way on the right


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

nice goat!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good luck kidding. she does look like she has a nice udder.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Still no babies.. she is out w/ everyone and acting very BUCKY towards one doe who is due the same day...Ligs are starting to soften...due date is tomorrow but I have a feeling it will happen when I am not here..AGAIN! My husband has delivered the last tree batches of kids..we still have 4 to go so maybe I'll get to catch some babies after all


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy udder!! Her ligs are gone and her udder is gigantic...hopefully tonight is the night


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope to see babies tomorrow


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

She's in labor!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: :leap: :leap: 

I'm working tonight so if she hasn't gone in the next 1/2 hour, I'll check in later!


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck! Post pictures!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Good luck! Don't forget the pics.  Lovely udder!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope all is well...


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Two does!!! Whoo-hoooo!! Im so happy. We have had 5 bucklings born in the last week!


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG SO CUTE!!!! Congrats!!


----------

